# Mt Rushmore Camping?



## Oregon_Camper

We will be coming to Michigan in June...then would like to hit a couple of "must see" places on the way home.

Kids want to Mt Rushmore....so, where do we camp? Looking for recommendations please.


----------



## wolfwood

Jim, we stayed at the Rushmore KOA last summer. It's the 2nd largest KOA in the country and, I must say, we were sorry not to be able to stay longer!! They've got a stable full of horses right there with several options for rides & chuckwagons. The pool looked great, the restaurant was perfect, and there was a row of shops (ice cream and ???) across from the restaurant made to look like a little western town. Looked like they had lots going on ... we just weren't there long enough to find out.


----------



## Crismon4

.....Rafter J is always a good choice, call now if you can get reservations.....it's as close to a state park as a private rv park we've seen







. Another option, though likely full is Custer State Park. They were adding electric hook-ups and may very well have that project completed. Next time we go back, I'd probably stay at Custer for 3-4 days and then over to the Rafter J for a week. We were in "The Island", had good satellite reception, nice coast to the pool and the boys loved the breakfast every morning. It's a quick drive to Crazy Horse and Rushmore is about a 25 minute drive.

Rafter J Link

If you're there close to July, don't forget fireworks at Mt. Rushomore July 3 (PM us if you want shuttle info)!.....oh yeah, and Cosmos Mystery area, Reptile Gardens, I could go back every year....it's the boys favorite trip we've taken.









Feel free to call or PM us if you need any information.....that's a trip we'd take again in a heartbeat









Oh, yeah....congrats on the sale and deal for the new outback....Robert and Jesse want to know when they should show up for the sleepover


----------



## Y-Guy

Congrats Jim, I hear the Lakeshore is now giving 5% discount to Koala Club Members....

Now running away before Doug catches me!


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers

Jim,
Congrats on the sale and soo excited that you are EXPECTING.







We are going to be at in the Rushmore area around June 14-19. We were thinking Custer or Rafter J also but no reservations yet.







Let me know what you do. 
Brian


----------



## Carey

Click

Jim do a google search on Madora, North Dakota.. I know its not South Dakota, but this lil town is a very neat place to visit that has the North Dakota Badlands as a back drop..

I love this lil town. Dont know how much extra time you have..

June is Paddlefish season on the yellowstone/missouri river north of Glendive, Montana too.

Paddlefish are huge prehistoric fish and few people have ever even heard of them.. If your a fisherman and are close to Glendive, Mt. This would be a fun stop too.

Click for paddlefish info

Click

Carey


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> Congrats Jim, I hear the Lakeshore is now giving 5% discount to Koala Club Members....
> 
> Now running away before Doug catches me!


Oh...I thought Outbackers.com paid the 5% for the new Outback for Koala Club Members at Lakeshore. Doug.......Hello??


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> Jim,
> Congrats on the sale and soo excited that you are EXPECTING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are going to be at in the Rushmore area around June 14-19. We were thinking Custer or Rafter J also but no reservations yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you do.
> Brian


Great timing...we should be leaving Lakeshore on the 15th or 16th (crossing fingers for 15th). Then it is 16 hrs to Mt. Rushmore...so we will be targeting to arrive late Tuesday night or early Wed morning.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Click
> 
> Jim do a google search on Madora, North Dakota.. I know its not South Dakota, but this lil town is a very neat place to visit that has the North Dakota Badlands as a back drop..
> 
> I love this lil town. Dont know how much extra time you have..
> 
> June is Paddlefish season on the yellowstone/missouri river north of Glendive, Montana too.
> 
> Paddlefish are huge prehistoric fish and few people have ever even heard of them.. If your a fisherman and are close to Glendive, Mt. This would be a fun stop too.
> 
> Click for paddlefish info
> 
> Click
> 
> Carey


Thanks for the info...I will talk it over with my DW.

BTW...I had never heard of Paddlefish before. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Carey

Oregon_Camper said:


> Click
> 
> Jim do a google search on Madora, North Dakota.. I know its not South Dakota, but this lil town is a very neat place to visit that has the North Dakota Badlands as a back drop..
> 
> I love this lil town. Dont know how much extra time you have..
> 
> June is Paddlefish season on the yellowstone/missouri river north of Glendive, Montana too.
> 
> Paddlefish are huge prehistoric fish and few people have ever even heard of them.. If your a fisherman and are close to Glendive, Mt. This would be a fun stop too.
> 
> Click for paddlefish info
> 
> Click
> 
> Carey


Thanks for the info...I will talk it over with my DW.

BTW...I had never heard of Paddlefish before. Thanks for the link.








[/quote]

I hadnt either till I spent an afternoon stopping at all the rest areas and info signs in eastern Montana.. Someday I would love to hook into one of those 100lb dudes! I learn all kinds of lil oddities doing this rv hauling.. lol

Carey


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I hadnt either till I spent an afternoon stopping at all the rest areas and info signs in eastern Montana.. Someday I would love to hook into one of those 100lb dudes!


LOL....I'd have to tie a safety rope around each of my kids and my DW...a 100lbs fish would pull them right into the river.


----------



## Carey

Oregon_Camper said:


> I hadnt either till I spent an afternoon stopping at all the rest areas and info signs in eastern Montana.. Someday I would love to hook into one of those 100lb dudes!


LOL....I'd have to tie a safety rope around each of my kids and my DW...a 100lbs fish would pull them right into the river.








[/quote]

That is a good point.. lol I just thought id toss it out there.. Id send the kids and wifey swimming AT the campground







and tie a rope around me and do some catch and release cause I wouldnt know what id do with a 100lb fish on a vacation..

Kids wouldnt like that thing looking at em all the way home.. Aint no cooler big enough to keep a 6 foot fish.. Youd have to give him his own seatbelt.. lol Have the kids keep him cold by feeding him ice..

Carey


----------



## Sayonara

Jim, keep me posted on your itinerary. We'd love to meet you and the family, even if it is at Lakeshore! Then again, maybe i could swindle a new Raptor while im there....if the DW let me... oh well, probably not this year.


----------



## Nathan

Jim, from Lakeshore plan 2 days to get to Mt. Rushmore. Other spots you might enjoy would include the Badlands (you can sortof just drive through if you just want to see it). I'd stop at Wall Drug to be able to say you did.









We stayed at Rafter J when at Mt. Rushmore (Crismon4 was there at the same time). It's a very well groomed RV park. Pretty, but not exactly my style of camping. IMO, a great place to visit to see Mt. Rushmore, but since you are into Boondocking, it might be a little developed for you. Oh, don't skimp when making reservations and giving the rig length. Both we and Crismon4 found that they were a little "optimistic" when giving adequately sized spaces. I had to pull across a long stretch of lawn to get out of my site (despite the signs saying "don't think of parking or driving on the grass"







)

Are you going to have time to hit Yellowstone or the Tetons?


----------



## Nathan

Sayonara said:


> Jim, keep me posted on your itinerary. We'd love to meet you and the family, even if it is at Lakeshore! Then again, maybe i could swindle a new Raptor while im there....if the DW let me... oh well, probably not this year.


Don't tell her.









Just come home and say "Surprise!!!"


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Nathan said:


> Jim, from Lakeshore plan 2 days to get to Mt. Rushmore. Other spots you might enjoy would include the Badlands (you can sortof just drive through if you just want to see it). I'd stop at Wall Drug to be able to say you did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We stayed at Rafter J when at Mt. Rushmore (Crismon4 was there at the same time). It's a very well groomed RV park. Pretty, but not exactly my style of camping. IMO, a great place to visit to see Mt. Rushmore, but since you are into Boondocking, it might be a little developed for you. Oh, don't skimp when making reservations and giving the rig length. Both we and Crismon4 found that they were a little "optimistic" when giving adequately sized spaces. I had to pull across a long stretch of lawn to get out of my site (despite the signs saying "don't think of parking or driving on the grass"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Are you going to have time to hit Yellowstone or the Tetons?


Driving to Michigan wasn't in our summer plans, so we have to "rush more" home (LOL..sorry...had to play that card) We have all kinds of sport camps for the kids (soccer/lacrosse/football/swimming) plus our normal camping trips. I think we are going to hit Mt. Rushmore and perhaps a dinosaur dig on the way home (CO or UT).

I will keep everyone posted of our travel plans as they start to get confirmed.


----------



## folsom_five

If you will be driving through the Mt. Rushmore / Custer State Park area with your trailer, this is a MUST READ map of some roads/tunnels that are too small to get a trailer through.

http://www.sdgfp.info/parks/Regions/Custer...rExploreMap.pdf

I had inadvertantly taken our Excursion (no trailer) through one of the smaller tunnels and had to fold in both mirrors to squeeze through. As I came out the other end, I received some applause from the folks gathered nearby to see if I made it thorugh.

We will be staying at Rushmore KOA (Palmer Gulch), Custer SP, and Sylvan Lake while we are in the Black Hills area. You will be amazed at the beauty of the area and will want to spend more than a day or two. We will be there ~7/15 - 7/20.

--Greg


----------



## Nathan

Oregon_Camper said:


> Jim, from Lakeshore plan 2 days to get to Mt. Rushmore. Other spots you might enjoy would include the Badlands (you can sortof just drive through if you just want to see it). I'd stop at Wall Drug to be able to say you did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We stayed at Rafter J when at Mt. Rushmore (Crismon4 was there at the same time). It's a very well groomed RV park. Pretty, but not exactly my style of camping. IMO, a great place to visit to see Mt. Rushmore, but since you are into Boondocking, it might be a little developed for you. Oh, don't skimp when making reservations and giving the rig length. Both we and Crismon4 found that they were a little "optimistic" when giving adequately sized spaces. I had to pull across a long stretch of lawn to get out of my site (despite the signs saying "don't think of parking or driving on the grass"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Are you going to have time to hit Yellowstone or the Tetons?


Driving to Michigan wasn't in our summer plans, so we have to "rush more" home (LOL..sorry...had to play that card) We have all kinds of sport camps for the kids (soccer/lacrosse/football/swimming) plus our normal camping trips. I think we are going to hit Mt. Rushmore and perhaps a dinosaur dig on the way home (CO or UT).

I will keep everyone posted of our travel plans as they start to get confirmed.
[/quote]

You can do a dinosaur dig right near Mt. Rushmore also.
There are several, but here is one:
http://www.paleoadventures.com/id4.html


----------



## SDCampers

If you want the true Black Hills experience and can handle dry camping, our local favorite is Dutchman campground on Deerfield Lake. It is a National Forest campground. No hookups but has water to fill tank from a jug if needed. Very quiet, great scenery, awsome fishing and mucher cheaper than the "tourist trap" campgrounds closer to Mt Rushmore. It is only about 25 minute drive to Mt Rushmore. You will see deer, turkey, eagles and possibly elk in this area.
If you want to stay closer to Mt Rushmore, especially in Custer State Park, make reservations NOW.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

SDCampers said:


> If you want the true Black Hills experience and can handle dry camping, our local favorite is Dutchman campground on Deerfield Lake. It is a National Forest campground. No hookups but has water to fill tank from a jug if needed. Very quiet, great scenery, awsome fishing and mucher cheaper than the "tourist trap" campgrounds closer to Mt Rushmore. It is only about 25 minute drive to Mt Rushmore. You will see deer, turkey, eagles and possibly elk in this area.
> If you want to stay closer to Mt Rushmore, especially in Custer State Park, make reservations NOW.


This sounds perfect for us. We are thinking site 26. What can you tell me about that site?

How hot will it be there in the middle of June?


----------



## LarryTheOutback

RafterJ ... period.

Make sure you go to Crazy Horse.

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> Jim,
> Congrats on the sale and soo excited that you are EXPECTING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are going to be at in the Rushmore area around June 14-19. We were thinking Custer or Rafter J also but no reservations yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you do.
> Brian


I am calling Rafter J tomorrow for a spot. Arriving June 16th and leaving the 19th. Yes...it is a quick visit, but we are really tight on time.


----------



## SDCampers

Oregon_Camper said:


> If you want the true Black Hills experience and can handle dry camping, our local favorite is Dutchman campground on Deerfield Lake. It is a National Forest campground. No hookups but has water to fill tank from a jug if needed. Very quiet, great scenery, awsome fishing and mucher cheaper than the "tourist trap" campgrounds closer to Mt Rushmore. It is only about 25 minute drive to Mt Rushmore. You will see deer, turkey, eagles and possibly elk in this area.
> If you want to stay closer to Mt Rushmore, especially in Custer State Park, make reservations NOW.


This sounds perfect for us. We are thinking site 26. What can you tell me about that site?

How hot will it be there in the middle of June?
[/quote]
Spot #37 is our favorite site, 26 is also good. The only variable is they logged and "reconditioned" this camp ground last summer and I haven't been in there since they did this. If you like to fish Deerfield lake is loaded with trout. Piece of worm 18" off the bottom cast from shore will get you a nice mes of fish.
Weather in mid June can be a bit extreme. We have had snow in June and record high temps close to 100. This year so far has been cooler, you will probably see upper 30's to upper 40's at night and 75 - 85 during the afternoon. The big event that time of year is the thunderstorms in the afternoon and evening. Daily forcast...30% cnace of afternoon and evening thunderstorms, some may be severe. Watch the sky they can come up fast, but usually last less than 30 minutes. Always put your awning down before leaving the camper.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

While the "Dutchman" campground is more our style, we opted for Rafter J-Bar for this trip as this will be the first campground (beside Lakeshore) for the trailer.

I wanted to have a BIG spot and easy parking the first time.









We have reservation a Rafter J-Bar from June 16th to June 19th....in the "Lower Ranch" section.

So...who's coming out for a mini Rally? I opened a thread on this...would love to met as many of you as possible.


----------



## CamperAndy

We will be in Rapid City on the 3rd of July but could not get a reservation at J-Bar. We need to find some where else close by any other suggestions. Also we want power for this stop over.


----------



## folsom_five

CamperAndy said:


> We will be in Rapid City on the 3rd of July but could not get a reservation at J-Bar. We need to find some where else close by any other suggestions. Also we want power for this stop over.


Try this place... http://www.palmergulch.com/
Called either Palmer Gulch KOA or Mt Rushmore/Hill City KOA

Mt Rushmore is busy during that holiday weekend, so hope you are able to fine a place to stay.

--Greg


----------



## CamperAndy

folsom_five said:


> We will be in Rapid City on the 3rd of July but could not get a reservation at J-Bar. We need to find some where else close by any other suggestions. Also we want power for this stop over.


Try this place... http://www.palmergulch.com/
Called either Palmer Gulch KOA or Mt Rushmore/Hill City KOA

Mt Rushmore is busy during that holiday weekend, so hope you are able to fine a place to stay.

--Greg
[/quote]

Thanks, It may be TOO busy that weekend at Rushmore so we may have to do it on the return leg of the trip.


----------



## SDCampers

Most places that have power are pobably already booked for July 3rd time frame, unless you go to one of the many, shall we say, less than desirable places. July 3rd is just an absolute zoo within 10 miles of Mt Rushmore. If you want to be anywhere near the faces for the fireworks plan on being there at 9 AM or earlier. Any later and you'll be walking up the hill.


----------



## wolfwood

folsom_five said:


> We will be in Rapid City on the 3rd of July but could not get a reservation at J-Bar. We need to find some where else close by any other suggestions. Also we want power for this stop over.


Try this place... http://www.palmergulch.com/
Called either Palmer Gulch KOA or Mt Rushmore/Hill City KOA

Mt Rushmore is busy during that holiday weekend, so hope you are able to fine a place to stay.

--Greg
[/quote]
Yup...that's the one we stayed at. Looked to be a pretty nice place with lots of stuff to do ... but we were only there one night (and, at that, off-site at Mt. Rushmore most of the time)


----------



## CamperAndy

CamperAndy said:


> We will be in Rapid City on the 3rd of July but could not get a reservation at J-Bar. We need to find some where else close by any other suggestions. Also we want power for this stop over.


Try this place... http://www.palmergulch.com/
Called either Palmer Gulch KOA or Mt Rushmore/Hill City KOA

Mt Rushmore is busy during that holiday weekend, so hope you are able to fine a place to stay.

--Greg
[/quote]

Thanks, It may be TOO busy that weekend at Rushmore so we may have to do it on the return leg of the trip.
[/quote]

Well DW got a site for us. $80 for one night!!!!!!! Good thing about this place is they also have a pet watch service so if you go to Mt Rushmore and you leave the pets they will monitor the trailer while you are gone to make sure there are no power or AC issues.


----------



## SDCampers

$80 WOW! I need to open a campground. For that amount I would provide the beer.


----------



## CamperAndy

SDCampers said:


> $80 WOW! I need to open a campground. For that amount I would provide the beer.


You got room in your yard??


----------



## Oregon_Camper

SDCampers said:


> $80 WOW! I need to open a campground. For that amount I would provide the beer.


Outback Rally....with FREE BEER


----------



## Crismon4

Don't forget fireworks at Mt. Rushmore on July 3rd! It was GREAT!


----------



## Nathan

Crismon4 said:


> Don't forget fireworks at Mt. Rushmore on July 3rd! It was GREAT!


X2 there. If you can make it, I highly recommend the fireworks.

















I however don't recommend just winging it. It's ideal to try to get a reservation on a tour that can get you into the parking lot with reserved seats. Otherwise you have to show up early and deal with the crowds. Now if you like crowds it would be great (military bands playing, fly-overs of aircraft, plenty of overpriced food, etc.), but I'm not that way, so the tour worked out good for us. As for setting for fireworks, I give it a 10/10. I can't think of many more patriotic places to celebrate the 4th of July.


----------



## CamperAndy

Well what is a guy to do. We were just planning on a morning spent at the monument on the morning of the 4th. As we expect to get to the KOA at about 7 to 8 pm on the 3rd. DW said it was going to be very rushed and being the smart guy I am I picked up on the undertone of the comment and said "why not book the KOA for the 4th also?". Which she promptly did. I was thinking that with the change of plans we would sleep in and spend the afternoon at the monument and stay for fireworks on the 4th if there were any, then leave early on the 5th. Now I hear it sounds like the 3rd is the day for the fireworks.

Does anyone think it would be a good plan to drop the trailer as soon as we get to the KOA on the 3rd and then try to fight the crowd to the monument for the show on the 3rd? Then sleep in and see the sights again in the daylight on the 4th??


----------



## Nathan

CamperAndy said:


> Well what is a guy to do. We were just planning on a morning spent at the monument on the morning of the 4th. As we expect to get to the KOA at about 7 to 8 pm on the 3rd. DW said it was going to be very rushed and being the smart guy I am I picked up on the undertone of the comment and said "why not book the KOA for the 4th also?". Which she promptly did. I was thinking that with the change of plans we would sleep in and spend the afternoon at the monument and stay for fireworks on the 4th if there were any, then leave early on the 5th. Now I hear it sounds like the 3rd is the day for the fireworks.
> 
> Does anyone think it would be a good plan to drop the trailer as soon as we get to the KOA on the 3rd and then try to fight the crowd to the monument for the show on the 3rd? Then sleep in and see the sights again in the daylight on the 4th??


That will be too late for the fireworks.








Based on what we saw last year, at that time you'd be talking about a several mile walk along roads to get to the monument. Speaking of which, people park along the roads leading up to the monument for this event. It's not an area where you will want to pull a trailer through due to the congestion.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Nathan said:


>


Still love the Statue of Liberty in this photo. You really should have submitted this photo in a contest. 
_edit...Ok, I know it is Mt. Rushmore...but look at the smoke, it appears to have created a Statue of Liberty_


----------



## Nathan

It is my Windows background at work.


----------



## mswalt

> It is my Windows background at work.


Wow! You have a view outside your window like that! Awesome!

Mark


----------



## Nathan

mswalt said:


> It is my Windows background at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! You have a view outside your window like that! Awesome!
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...

I only wish!!!


----------



## Crismon4

CamperAndy said:


> I was thinking that with the change of plans we would sleep in and spend the afternoon at the monument and stay for fireworks on the 4th if there were any, then leave early on the 5th. Now I hear it sounds like the 3rd is the day for the fireworks.
> 
> Does anyone think it would be a good plan to drop the trailer as soon as we get to the KOA on the 3rd and then try to fight the crowd to the monument for the show on the 3rd? Then sleep in and see the sights again in the daylight on the 4th??


O.K...fireworks are COMPLETELY worth going to, but last year it was a record crowd ~35,000 people....Rafter J has shuttle company recommendations ~$45/person, no hassle, get there about ~5:00pm and home about ~11:00pm. Best part was letting them fight the traffic and having a reserved chair waiting for us. Make sure you eat before you leave the campground.....I stood in line for an hour, missed one of the fly-overs, and they ran out of food shortly after we ate. But really, it was ALL worth it!


----------



## Nathan

Crismon4 said:


> I was thinking that with the change of plans we would sleep in and spend the afternoon at the monument and stay for fireworks on the 4th if there were any, then leave early on the 5th. Now I hear it sounds like the 3rd is the day for the fireworks.
> 
> Does anyone think it would be a good plan to drop the trailer as soon as we get to the KOA on the 3rd and then try to fight the crowd to the monument for the show on the 3rd? Then sleep in and see the sights again in the daylight on the 4th??


O.K...fireworks are COMPLETELY worth going to, but last year it was a record crowd ~35,000 people....Rafter J has shuttle company recommendations ~$45/person, no hassle, get there about ~5:00pm and home about ~11:00pm. Best part was letting them fight the traffic and having a reserved chair waiting for us. Make sure you eat before you leave the campground.....I stood in line for an hour, missed one of the fly-overs, and they ran out of food shortly after we ate. But really, it was ALL worth it!
[/quote]
X2

Even better when a fellow outbacker does the leg work for you! Thanks again Tricia!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Bumping that back into circulation....

Just wanted to remind anyone that will be in the area, we're staying in Rafter's from the 16th to the 19th. Come on by if you can....love to put some faces to sreen names.


----------

